# Problème de certificats SSL



## Nod (22 Août 2014)

Hello

Je rencontre un problème assez bloquant et si je poste ici, c'est que je n'ai malheureusement pas trouvé de solution sur le net..

Un beau jour et sans raison apparente, je souhaite me rendre sur Facebook via chrome et la il m'affiche une erreur de certificat
-> http://postimg.org/image/521y67e1l/

Au début, je me dis que ce n'est rien de bien grave, ça doit venir de Facebook ça se règlera tout seul.
Sauf qu'en testant sous firefox, ça fonctionne. Je test alors aussi sur Safari et la : erreur de certificat.

Après avoir navigué un peu je me rend compte que le problème est plus étendu que je ne le pensais..
Plusieurs sites sont concerné :

Twitter
Github
developer.mozilla.org

et d'autres sites ne s'affichent plus ou se chargent sans CSS : la raison ?
"digiCert High Assurance CA-3 a été signé par une autorité inconnue" 

J'ai testé plusieurs méthodes que j'ai pu trouver sur des forums qui consistent à se rendre dans le trousseau d'accès, d'afficher les certificats expirés et de les supprimer mais ça n'a pas résolu mon problème..
En lançant Safari, j'ai pu accéder aux paramètres de ce certificat que j'ai réglé sur "Trust" manuellement et à partir de la j'ai pu me reconnecter à ces sites.

Mais hier j'ai voulu installer un package sur le logiciel Sublim Text et la : impossible. La raison :

"Package Control: Error downloading package. HTTP exception InvalidCertificateException (Host codeload.github.com returned an invalid certificate ([SSL: CERTIFICATE_VERIFY_FAILED] certificate verify failed (_ssl.c:547))"

Toujours un problème de certificat ... Je me dis donc que mon soucis n'est pas résolu et qu'il faut vraiment que je trouve comment régler ce problème..

N'ayant plus trop d'idées, je me permet de poster ici. Si certains d'entre vous ont déjà été exposé à un problème de ce genre, je serais ravie de savoir comment il s'en sont sortis ^^

Merci d'avance


----------



## Nod (24 Août 2014)

Up ? :/


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2014)

je te déconseille le plan " trust" sur des certificats

surtout depuis la faille heartbleed, vaut mieux faire gaffe

( d'ailleurs il y a peut etre un lien , avec changement du coté site en contre mesure heartbleed)


----------



## Nod (28 Août 2014)

Tant que je n'aurais pas trouvé comment fixer ça, je n'ai d'autre choix que de "trust" malheureusement sinon je n'ai plus accès a Facebook, Github et d'autres sites qui sont essentiels pour moi..

Je suis quand même surpris d'être apparemment le seul a rencontrer ce genre de soucis..


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2014)

tu exageres un brin
tu es loin d'etre bloqué

ton problème ne concerne qu'un seul  navigateur et encore sans doute que sur une session

et ca pourrait n'etre que  trousseau ou safari de cette session à redresser

voir les sujets là dessus
(surtout ceux correspondant à ton OS inconnu)


----------



## Nod (29 Août 2014)

Mon problème concerne Safari, Chrome et toutes les actions de téléchargement depuis un site https que je lance depuis mon terminal. Il ne se limite donc pas a un navigateur malheureusement..

Je me doute que c'est un problème de trousseau.. Mais j'ai déjà été faire un tour dedans en suivant des instructions données sur des forums et rien n'a réglé mon problème. Je n'ose pas trop toucher plus que ça au trousseau de peur de faire planter mon Mac en supprimant un certificat qui pourrait être important. :/


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2014)

vu que tu es toujours assez flou

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel 
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions

* verification réparation du volume

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR

- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Nod (1 Septembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup je vais tester ça dés que j'ai un peu de temps !


----------



## Nod (18 Septembre 2014)

Au final, je n'ai rien réussi a faire avec tous tes liens.. Mais la MAJ d'Apple de ce matin à réglé mon problème, donc sujet résolu !


----------

